# New to muzzleloader



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

So I decided to try out the muzzleloader deer hunt for the GS this year. I am just curious to those that usually hunt this season what the hunting pressure is like compared to that of archery(which is what I normally do). I understand it may be different depending on the area I drew for... Thanks guys


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

What area did you draw? I've noticed on tge areas I hunt, I don't see nearly the people on the muzzeloader that I do on the archery hunt. But I also don't see nearly the deer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My experience in the central/Manti unit is that the pressure is less than archery.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Blackie6, I am hunting the 4/5/6 unit, essentially the extended archery unit


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've always thought the lightest hunting pressure was archery, then muzzy, then rifle. That was my observation on the Cache unit anyway.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

The muzzy hunt is certainly less crowded than the rifle hunt, but there's far fewer tags available. 

Over the years I've noticed a gradual increase in the number of hunters choosing to hunt with a muzzy. However, like any hunt, the number of hunters greatly decreases with every yard you step away from the road. 

I love the muzzle loader hunt. Great time of year to be in the hills.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Few years ago when Opt2 started up, there were more ML hunters in my area than rifle hunters. I could not believe the number of smokepole's out there. 

-DallanC


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

BigT said:


> The muzzy hunt is certainly less crowded than the rifle hunt, but there's far fewer tags available.
> 
> Over the years I've noticed a gradual increase in the number of hunters choosing to hunt with a muzzy. However, like any hunt, the number of hunters greatly decreases with every yard you step away from the road.
> 
> I love the muzzle loader hunt. Great time of year to be in the hills.


There are still very few muzzleloader hunters. But there is a lot of hunters going on the M.L. hunt with modern in-lines. You rarely see one 10 yards from a 4-wheeler.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

redleg said:


> There are still very few muzzleloader hunters. But there is a lot of hunters going on the M.L. hunt with modern in-lines. You rarely see one 10 yards from a 4-wheeler.


I know what you mean, but I still load my T/C from the muzzle and get a long ways off the road!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Modern inline" as if that somehow different from a "modern sidelock". Fact are they are all so far advanced over true rifles of the era its comical. Hell even flintlocks now have nearly 100% reliable ignition, composite stocks, 150grn charges, fiber optic sights etc etc. White used to build 1 single muzzleloader barrel, and the stuck it on both their inlines and their sidelocks interchangeably.

Lets stop with the us vs them attitude. It says "Muzzleloader" on the tag, if your gun loads from the muzzle go have fun and stop worrying about what the other guy is carrying / driving / wearing.

-DallanC


----------

